# New York City Vizslas



## BlindManJack (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello-

My name is Scott and I am very excited! My Vizsla boy was born on Thursday April 18, 2013 and I can't wait the 8 weeks until he comes home. I am looking to meet fellow Vizsla owners in the New York City area. Also looking for a good trainer or training facility in NYC or close by in one of the Burroughs.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Congrats on your new pup! It's 8 long weeks! Hopefully your breeder gives you lots of pictures and updates.

My wife and I have a 6 month old male, named Berkeley. We are in TriBeCa. What part of the city are you in?


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

BlindManJack - congratulations on your V boy and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great stuff Scott

cannot wait to see your pup"" ;D

and imput

Welcome''

You need National save all Deer viewing and 10 page letters on pans and such ;D

feel free to flex the great Oz 

He flexes at a zoo

we heard 8)


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome BMJ,

Let the excitement begin.......... 8)

Hobbsy


----------



## BlindManJack (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks so much! I can't wait. No pics just yet but the breeder says he will post some soon. I will go visit him for the first time in 4 weeks. I can't wait. 

I am in the Murray Hill area. Madison square park will be my local dog run but I plan on being all over the city with this guy.

I will post pics as soon as I can.

Anything I should know about Viszla proofing my apartment? Or is it just one big experiment??? Ha!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

One big experiment. Make sure to have plenty of chew toys around so you can redirect when he starts on furniture. Berkeley learned pretty quickly what was for him to chew and what was not, he hasn't destroyed anything. Although he will chew the end of our living room rug covertly while pretending to chew on a stuffed animal.

The first couple weeks are going to be rough so keep in mind that it gets easier! Staying calm is key. We tried not to use any negative reenforcement for the first month or so he was home. After the first couple weeks during his "attacks" he would just call him a bully and go in another room for a minute until he calmed down. Every time he would just sit at the door calm because he didn't like that we left. 

The forum is great though, do some heavy research into shark attacks. That was the toughest part for us in the first few weeks.


----------



## leelo2013 (Mar 18, 2013)

My husband and I live in NYC in Washington Heights! We will be bring home our puppy from Hungary in June. I wouldn't mind setting up play dates when you get your puppy!


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Leelo2013 Just a question what made you deside to get a dog from hungary insted of the new york area?


----------



## leelo2013 (Mar 18, 2013)

I saw there was a difference in American bloodlines vs. Hungarian in the akc and fci standards. Hungarian lines are larger and bigger boned. Also, facially their faces are not as pointy. 

I also found a great breeder through a Hungarian friend that have both champion parents. So I know I'm getting a quality puppy.


stryker said:


> Leelo2013 Just a question what made you deside to get a dog from hungary insted of the new york area?





stryker said:


> Leelo2013 Just a question what made you deside to get a dog from hungary insted of the new york area?





stryker said:


> Leelo2013 Just a question what made you deside to get a dog from hungary insted of the new york area?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/bachelors-are-all-dogs-vizslas-to-be.html

This is a cute little video posted by RBD that shows the Hungarian standard quite nicely. 

Welcome to the forums, BlindManJack!!


----------



## Magnet73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Brooklyn - Bensonhurst/bay ridge area. Magnet is having his first birthday July 12th. Still looking for a v buddy


----------

